
We Just Found the Part of the Brain Responsible for Free Will - scentoni
https://www.iflscience.com/brain/we-just-found-the-part-of-the-brain-responsible-for-free-will/
======
psyq321
I think the article title is somewhat misleading. What they might found is not
"part of the brain responsible for free will" but, rather, parts responsible
for perception of volition will and agency.

Those are rather different things. The "free will" thing being a whole tougher
nut to crack and, frankly, maybe even pointless to pursue at this stage of
neuroscience development.

However, quest for neural correlates of volition and agency is extremely
useful and better understanding could help managing catastrophic injuries.

------
pmontra
Caveat: this is not the free will you're probably looking for.

> The scientific definition, however, is far more specific. Essentially, it
> comes down to two cognitive processes: volition and agency.

> Now, thanks to a study recently published in the Proceedings of the National
> Academy of Sciences, scientists have identified the exact location in the
> brain responsible for these processes and, therefore, our perception of free
> will.

> Volition is "the desire to act", whereas agency is "the sense of
> responsibility for our actions".

> [...]

> While the information is not going to stop moral philosophers and
> sociologists debating the meaning (and very existence) of free will, the
> researchers hope it will prove useful when it comes to helping patients with
> volition and agency-inhibiting injuries.

